# 2011 National Area V Show



## SweetOpal (Mar 16, 2011)

Area V National Show

June 10, 11, 12, 2011

Four State Expo, 3700 East 50th Street, Texarkana, Ar 71857

Nor~Lea Show Promotions Invites You to Attend & Experience

A Showcase of The Finest Best Kept Secret of The Equine Industry

 

Thrilling ~ Incredible ~ Classical 

A Gathering of Premier Equine of the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR

 

Will be Live Web Cast 

 

Sponsored by Ray & Vickie Tobin, RayVik Miniatures

 

Youth Bags Sponsored by Sweet Opal Shetlands

NATIONAL AREA V SHOW 2011

Classic Shetland - Foundation Shetland - Modern Shetland - Modern Pleasure American Show Pony - American Miniature Horse “A” & “B” Division

Judge Jim Curry, Acampo, CA

2011 National Congress Judge ASPC Division/AMHR Gelding Incentive Classes

Judge Roger Eitel, Athol, Idaho

2011 AMHR National Judge AMHR Division/ASPC Futurity Classes/ASPC Gelding Incentive Classes

Jeanne Bragagnini, MI. 

National Area V Show Assistant

 

Merry Wicke, IL.

National Area V Show Announcer

 

Jack Accountius, OK.

ASPC/AMHR National Area V Show Steward 

 

Jack Wilkins, TX.

National Area V Official Show Photographer

For downloading show premium go to www.norleashow.com
​


----------

